# Live early season



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Wolverine423 said:


> Oh boy now you sent the always complaining old fart on a vision quest...hahahaha


go call your dad old fart Mr. jackhole, maybe since he did not teach you any manners. do not even know the difference between complaining and asking a question. if you do not want to learn any thing about your right just buzz off and go read something else.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Guys: the season is on day #2. No starting ****e. It’s boring and tiresome. Let’s focus on what we love, the good feelings it gives us, and put the trash where it belongs?


fsamie1 said:


> go call your dad old fart Mr. jackhole, maybe since he did not teach you any manners. do not even know the difference between complaining and asking a question. if you do not want to learn any thing about your right just buzz off and go read something else.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Shot a banded goose opening morning.. 2nd goose of My entire life and both have been on opening day. Saw 5 teal and 5.5 million woodies. We would see the woodies and the guys down from us would melt their barrels down. I don't know maybe they were bad shots and shooting at the 5 teal lol. Taking my MYH son out in the morning for his first ever sit... Lord send us a bird or two. Good luck to everybody who gets out.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Crappietime said:


> Shot a banded goose opening morning.. 2nd goose of My entire life and both have been on opening day. Saw 5 teal and 5.5 million woodies. We would see the woodies and the guys down from us would melt their barrels down. I don't know maybe they were bad shots and shooting at the 5 teal lol. Taking my MYH son out in the morning for his first ever sit... Lord send us a bird or two. Good luck to everybody who gets out.





Crappietime said:


> Shot a banded goose opening morning.. 2nd goose of My entire life and both have been on opening day. Saw 5 teal and 5.5 million woodies. We would see the woodies and the guys down from us would melt their barrels down. I don't know maybe they were bad shots and shooting at the 5 teal lol. Taking my MYH son out in the morning for his first ever sit... Lord send us a bird or two. Good luck to everybody who gets out.


Now that’s more like it. My partner shot his first bird ever and we shot the only geese of all the parties around us. They came on a string. I felt like our deceased dads sent them to us.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Now that’s more like it. My partner shot his first bird ever and we shot the only geese of all the parties around us. They came on a string. I felt like our deceased dads sent them to us.


Lost my brother (my cousin if you're being technical) week before opening of early season 2 years ago... I shot that bird and said thanks Jon boy.... it's a bitter sweet thing. We never missed opener together

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

fsamie1 said:


> go call your dad old fart Mr. jackhole, maybe since he did not teach you any manners. do not even know the difference between complaining and asking a question. if you do not want to learn any thing about your right just buzz off and go read something else.


Hahahahaha well your constant, have a good one!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

It's been a good couple days. We nickled and dimed pairs and singles yesterday on a loaf pond. Ended with 11 and got out quick before the big groups showed up. 

Went back today and shot another 17. We had to wait for the storm to pass but it was worth it. The kids have had a blast and each got a few birds with their little single shots. The grownups had fun too. 


























Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

fsamie1 said:


> I have a question about CO authority in the field. After he checked the license, gun, shells and other stuff, he did not find anything out of order but still he took my license to his car and ran it for other things. Now I wonder if that legal? I do not think he had probable cause to run my license. It is like police pull you over for no reason and check your driver license.


fsamie1,

You started this thread and then asked this legitimate question. I would like to address this question again. Now, realize that I am not a lawyer and my only qualifications for addressing this question include the Civics class that I took in high school and having watched several episodes of Law and Order.

You are correct that the Fourth Amendment of the constitution protects you from "unreasonable search and seizure". At the same time, the courts allow an officer of the law to conduct certain searches without a warrant if they have "probable cause". You stated that you do not think that the officer had probable cause to "run your license" (likely for a criminal background check).

It is my understanding that each year, our DNR Officers catch convicted felons in the field with firearms in their possession.

See this link:https://www.thetimesherald.com/stor...-felons-hunt-even-though-they-cant/450967002/

Now, think about what would happen if you were to happen if you were to litigate your recent encounter. You could claim that your civil rights were violated. You could reasonably argue that the officer conducted an illegal search by running your license for a criminal background check. The officer (and likely the state) would then argue that he had reason to believe that you may have been a felon in possession of a firearm. I assume that you had a firearm in your possession if you were waterfowl hunting. (BTW: Convicted Felons can purchase hunting licenses as they can hunt with archery equipment of slingshots.)

I do not think that that your case would be settled in your favor.

Also, I do not know what you could do to prevent this from happening again in the future.

You could try being uncooperative. Do not give the officer your license. When he asks for your name, give him your porn name. Your porn name is the name of your first pet followed by the name of the street that you grew up on.*

Smile, it is hunting season. I am finishing my coffee and leaving in a few minutes to hunt with a child and his grandfather. Have a great season.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

No reason not to cooperate unless you have something to hide. Most COs are decent guys if you treat them with some respect.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Lots of birds in the air this morning but as my usual spots are all beans and corn struggling to get any over head


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Outdoor Gal said:


> It's been a good couple days. We nickled and dimed pairs and singles yesterday on a loaf pond. Ended with 11 and got out quick before the big groups showed up.
> 
> Went back today and shot another 17. We had to wait for the storm to pass but it was worth it. The kids have had a blast and each got a few birds with their little single shots. The grownups had fun too.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I like to see!!!
Good job!!!!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

First green wing of the season.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Sunrise from the blind.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

John Singer said:


> View attachment 328653
> 
> Sunrise from the blind.


Awesome. Me and my son didn't get any this morning but seeing his face when those little fighter jets blew through our deeks..... priceless

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

John Singer said:


> View attachment 328653
> 
> Sunrise from the blind.


You have to love the bay.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

John Singer said:


> View attachment 328653
> 
> Sunrise from the blind.


Good job,I think thats my spot


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I’m set up on a sweet goose spot but these darn people won’t be quiet!!!


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Divers Down said:


> View attachment 328711
> I’m set up on a sweet goose spot but these darn people won’t be quiet!!!


Some people just won't let ya have a good time lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cornett (Sep 1, 2018)

Alright guys a little advice if there is any?

I’m over in Oakland county. I’ve checked out Pontiac lake, bald mountain, drive up to Davisburg, went to st Clair county and also checked out St. John’s Marsh. I have yet to see anything flying for the last week. Even where there’s usually geese in the lake right behind my house there are none right now. 

I’m just starting getting into waterfowl hunting and trying to learn by myself watching YouTube videos etc.

Not looking for a honey pot or anything but what counties are you guys seeing goose in? I’d like to practice my calls and decoy spreads but kind of hard when there’s nothing in the air.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> No reason not to cooperate unless you have something to hide. Most COs are decent guys if you treat them with some respect.


Yep. Just let them run your ID who flipping cares. Some people love to complain


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Ha I kno


Cornett said:


> This is my little tiny spread, had to kayak out and Wade through some really scary deep mud to set them, not looking forward to gathering them up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha I know exactly where that is... careful posting pics. 

That’s a tough spot for geese.....

I found that scouting private land is a better use of time instead of hunting public lakes *FOR GEESE*

That’s a tough area tho cause land is leased up or I already have permission


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Cornett said:


> This is my little tiny spread, had to kayak out and Wade through some really scary deep mud to set them, not looking forward to gathering them up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks more a like a good Woodie spot.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Divers Down said:


> Looks more a like a good Woodie


NOPE NOT AT ALL. :banghead3


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

AaronJohn said:


> Ha I kno
> 
> Ha I know exactly where that is... careful posting pics.
> 
> ...


My wife and I had some honkers fly right over us at that spot a few days before season opened. Mostly just saw woodies buzzing around closer to dark. The geese were using the field northwest of there pretty hard, but left a few weeks ago. Like you, I got a nice piece of private land I got permission to hunt about 10 minutes from there that's getting some birds. Waiting til friday to get back out when we get some cooler temps.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> My wife and I had some honkers fly right over us at that spot a few days before season opened. Mostly just saw woodies buzzing around closer to dark. The geese were using the field northwest of there pretty hard, but left a few weeks ago. Like you, I got a nice piece of private land I got permission to hunt about 10 minutes from there that's getting some birds. Waiting til friday to get back out when we get some cooler temps.


There is no woodies there


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

AaronJohn said:


> There is no woodies there


haha absolutely none at all


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Sure there are.... til about 7:20 AM, October 13. :lol:


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

ajkulish said:


> Sure there are.... til about 7:20 AM, October 13. :lol:


Does anyone want the exact coordinates of the spot? Lol


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Wolverine423 said:


> Have permission to hunt a loaded up golf course lol ~ Sliding over this week sometime...Figure I’d make a 7am tee time, play 9 then go shoot 5 then play the back 9 and order up a turkey club ta go..


This is actually how we do our early geese hunting now. Golf courses its the only way to go. I think a few guys saw the video a few years ago. A lot of courses surprising hate geese and will give you the go ahead.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

fsamie1 said:


> Obviously, you do not care or do not know about your rights. So, anybody can come check you, just because you have not done anything wrong so it is ok. what a silly argument.


CO's have full authority for all law enforcement issues, just as a cop has authority to enforce DNR laws and regs. Brother is a retired state cop, and spent a whole lot of time checking fisherman and hunters.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

on a call said:


> I would have to say, no, it is not legal.
> 
> I think you can tell them... " you did your job, scram " or " thank you for your concern regarding my being legal and set up, may I run your ID and License too ? "
> 
> ...


LOL. Please take a video when you tell a CO that. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

John Singer said:


> fsamie1,
> 
> You started this thread and then asked this legitimate question. I would like to address this question again. Now, realize that I am not a lawyer and my only qualifications for addressing this question include the Civics class that I took in high school and having watched several episodes of Law and Order.
> 
> ...


Exactly correct!


----------

